# Gloss Vinyl Wrap



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

A few questions.

How good does it look, if applied properly?

Could it be mistaken for paint by the average onlooker? 

Does it need a clear wrap layer over the top to last?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Philip said:


> A few questions.
> 
> How good does it look, if applied properly?
> 
> ...


Looks awesome if done properly.

It can be mistaken for paint if again done properly and also good quality film is used.

It does not need an outer film.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177828

Robbie


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Robbie. I saw that post and was impressed at the finish in the awkward areas.

I'll send you an email.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Be careful with Gloss though as it can mark very easily - even when its applied especially black ! 

Most of the vinyl look great just be careful with gloss


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Marks which won't polish out?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I Dont think its advisable to be polishing vinyl to any great degree


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Be careful with Gloss though as it can mark very easily - even when its applied especially black !
> 
> Most of the vinyl look great just be careful with gloss


Bad news. I was planning on having the roof of my white Subaru wrapped in gloss black. 

Time for a rethink .


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

What about having the roof sprayed ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Iv not seen a good gloss wrap yet, and iv seen a fair few, mat white is the new mat black 

As has already been said it marks very easy.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've got black gloss 'A' panels which have been on 6 months and not had any problems (whether I've looked after them I don't know). 

What sort of marks are we talking about?

Chris


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

What you had them wrapped in vinyl?


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

james b said:


> ^^ What you had them wrapped in vinyl?


Yep vinyl


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok sorry just checking cos i saw the mini in the avatar, i thought you may have mistaken the original finish as vinyl, thats all.

We tend to find vinyl picks up scratches and swirls very easy, more so than paint. 

Our signs on the vans are a nightmare for it.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

james b said:


> Ok sorry just checking cos i saw the mini in the avatar, i thought you may have mistaken the original finish as vinyl, thats all.
> 
> We tend to find vinyl picks up scratches and swirls very easy, more so than paint.
> 
> Our signs on the vans are a nightmare for it.


No worreis, I was half expecting the swirls to show up very quick dispite using a wookies fist but its hardly noticeable so I must just be careful/lucky?


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

This isn't selling vinyl to me ...

Think I need to have a look at a couple before spending the money.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Philip said:


> This isn't selling vinyl to me ...
> 
> Think I need to have a look at a couple before spending the money.


Choose the right vinyl and they look really good - We had a Black Bentley wrapped pearl white - which was very good :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was wrapping a silver skyline orange earlier in the week, one of my regular customers saw it half done and asked why some one had sprayed silver bits on an orange car!

so yes, to most people it does look like paint. However, as stated it can mark easily if treated badly. And the same goes for it as for paint - marks will notice more easily on darker colours.

Have the Subaru roof done in Carbon, much better than gloss black!

James.


----------

